#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Analoge compressor

## sjig

Er was ooit een topic voor dit soort foto's dacht ik? Had geen idee waar dit anders te plaatsen...

Hoe dan ook; mocht het ooit eens nodig zijn:

----------


## john-xr3i

Is deze voor meer boem of toch voor meer tsjjjjj?? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Inderdaad, bij te veel pompen krijg een harde boem gevolgd door een lange rrrrrrrrrrrr en sssss!  :Smile: 

En gezien de kap die mist op de pressostaat is het ding ook prima om een speciaal kapsel te maken!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RonaldH

Wel oppassen dat je boel niet opblaast

----------

